# EAC (Easy Anti Cheat) detects cheat in Lost Ark



## M3TALH3AD (Feb 26, 2022)

The latest version of NvCleanStall cannot be used with Lost Ark as it detects a cheat with the nvidia driver.
The game crashes after an "EAC Detected" popup occurs and will not let you play the game.
Reverting back to the stock nvidia gpu driver 511.79 vs the tweaked telemetry disabled nvcleanstall version worked. This happens in Win10 and Win11.
Please have someone look into testing this with games that use easy anti cheat.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 26, 2022)

i stopped using NVCleanstall half a year ago.
it does nothing at best...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 26, 2022)

M3TALH3AD said:


> The latest version of NvCleanStall cannot be used with Lost Ark as it detects a cheat with the nvidia driver.
> The game crashes after an "EAC Detected" popup occurs and will not let you play the game.
> Reverting back to the stock nvidia gpu driver 511.79 vs the tweaked telemetry disabled nvcleanstall version worked. This happens in Win10 and Win11.
> Please have someone look into testing this with games that use easy anti cheat.


try reporting this to EAC to see if telemetry is really needed. This is the first I've heard about it, I played other games with EAC and never had a problem with telemetry disabled. However I dont recall if it was actually disabled for blocked internet access to it.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2022)

M3TALH3AD said:


> The latest version of NvCleanStall cannot be used with Lost Ark as it detects a cheat with the nvidia driver.
> The game crashes after an "EAC Detected" popup occurs and will not let you play the game.
> Reverting back to the stock nvidia gpu driver 511.79 vs the tweaked telemetry disabled nvcleanstall version worked. This happens in Win10 and Win11.
> Please have someone look into testing this with games that use easy anti cheat.


You have to select the "use method compatible with EAC" checkbox on the tweaks page, i've been playing lost ark just fine


----------



## chrcoluk (Feb 26, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> i stopped using NVCleanstall half a year ago.
> it does nothing at best...


It gives you the new control panel on LTSC without the store.


----------



## M3TALH3AD (Mar 2, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> You have to select the "use method compatible with EAC" checkbox on the tweaks page, i've been playing lost ark just fine


Sounds like a plan, ty for the info.


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 5, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> It gives you the new control panel on LTSC without the store.


Ah, I'm sure all the entrepreneurs using LTSC for their business care about NVIDIA's control panel. Oh, what do you mean you don't run a business?


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 5, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Ah, I'm sure all the entrepreneurs using LTSC for their business care about NVIDIA's control panel. Oh, what do you mean you don't run a business?


I do work on my desktop actually, it is possible to use one machine for both,


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 5, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> I do work on my desktop actually, it is possible to use one machine for both,


If you have an actual use case for LTSC, that's cool. My point is that most people don't and they use the (most of the time pirated) LTSC version of Windows for either placebo or no performance gain at all


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 6, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> If you have an actual use case for LTSC, that's cool. My point is that most people don't and they use the (most of the time pirated) LTSC version of Windows for either placebo or no performance gain at all



I don't use it for performance reasons, I could achieve the same by stripping down consumer windows (if there is an advantage), the decision was to escape feature updates as they are disruptive and risk breaking stuff.


----------



## animepfpsRidi0t (Mar 6, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> If you have an actual use case for LTSC, that's cool. My point is that most people don't and they use the (most of the time pirated) LTSC version of Windows for either placebo or no performance gain at all


I've registered only to reply you. LTSC is way more responsive in terms of general usage and without the bloat that constantly runs in the background, yeah one can tweak it by stripping down Win10Pro but why do the hard work when you literally have the same sheet on your hand. LTSC 2021 is a godsend, using pirate Windows did no harm to anyone (except 1%) since forever. Your opinion is therefore invalid. Further discussions about this topic will not be checked by me.



Cutechri said:


> Ah, I'm sure all the entrepreneurs using LTSC for their business care about NVIDIA's control panel. Oh, what do you mean you don't run a business?



Your further comment aiding to almost no particular problem with a ridiculously sarcastic tone is really worth noting. One can use a whole software for sole purpose of one thing and it does not concern you.



chrcoluk said:


> It gives you the new control panel on LTSC without the store.



Keep in mind that it is as easy as writing down "wsreset" on a powershell to get the Store up and working on LTSC'21 if you want store as well. I was really surprised when I found out.

Have a good day.


----------



## Sora (Mar 6, 2022)

animepfpsRidi0t said:


> I've registered only to reply you. LTSC is way more responsive in terms of general usage and without the bloat that constantly runs in the background, yeah one can tweak it by stripping down Win10Pro but why do the hard work when you literally have the same sheet on your hand. LTSC 2021 is a godsend, using pirate Windows did no harm to anyone (except 1%) since forever. Your opinion is therefore invalid. Further discussions about this topic will not be checked by me.



no it isn't.


----------



## Cutechri (Mar 6, 2022)

animepfpsRidi0t said:


> I've registered only to reply you. LTSC is way more responsive in terms of general usage and without the bloat that constantly runs in the background, yeah one can tweak it by stripping down Win10Pro but why do the hard work when you literally have the same sheet on your hand. LTSC 2021 is a godsend, using pirate Windows did no harm to anyone (except 1%) since forever. Your opinion is therefore invalid. Further discussions about this topic will not be checked by me.


No it isn't, but okay. Sure, don't check further replies because you have no way to prove it genuinely matters on any device that isn't ancient by today's standards. None of these devices care about Windows' """bloat""" - it has been tested again and again. Tweaking the OS does nothing. You people are high on placebo.

Judging by your name though, I can say the same about you in that nothing you say matters. Have a good day, hope to never see you in this forum again, since you're not welcome.


chrcoluk said:


> (if there is an advantage)


Yeah, there is none.


chrcoluk said:


> the decision was to escape feature updates as they are disruptive and risk breaking stuff.


Never had a problem with them being an insider constantly since October 2014 but fair enough.

This is my last reply on this matter since we're just derailing this thread massively at this point...


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 27, 2022)

animepfpsRidi0t said:


> using pirate Windows did no harm to anyone (except 1%) since forever. Your opinion is therefore invalid.


No it's not.  We don't allow discussion of piracy here.  End of story.

Whether or not every LTSC version used is indeed pirated is trickier, but make no mistake:  Piracy is not an "OK" topic here.


----------



## chr0nos (Mar 27, 2022)

piracy?, what is that?, never heard of it 

EAC works fine on my wife machine running Lost Ark (using clean install)


----------

